# How to make a plugin/tool request?



## Jack0r (Apr 13, 2015)

First things first, requesting a plugin/tool does not guarantee that a developer will find time to write it. This section is meant for everyone to be able to jump in and do the job. So please do not bump your threads and just wait for someone to reply.

To request a plugin or tool the future developer needs an overview of the functions/options you need and a good explanation of what the plugin/tool should do. Here is a short example:


> Hello guys,
> while streaming I often have the problem that I would like to quickly turn on/off (show/hide) a source in one of my scenes. Currently this takes some time (doing it with the mouse) so it would be great to have the option to set a Hotkey to each source, similar to the Hotkey you can set to each Scene.
> Thanks for your time!


As you can see its pretty simple. Of course if your idea is more complex, feel free to add a short list of needed options or wanted features. But please be reasonable and try not to request a full computer automation system that works on a raspberry pi, if you know what I mean.

If an idea is deemed very needed/useful/awesome it will surely be added sooner or later by a developer. Remember its an open source project, so everyone has to put their free time into coding.


----------

